# avant questions.



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

iv got a few questions about my avant for you guys.
1. is it possible to hook up a different sub/amp setup into the stock audi head unit?
2. are the front and rear sway bars in the avant the same as the trunk model? say if i get some aftermarket HD ones for a trunk will they fit the avant or do they make HD for the avant?
3. if i put in an HID kit for my fog and high beam lights do i need to use relays or just wire them up stright.
thanks for the help.


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: avant questions. (16v lover)*

up


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: avant questions. (16v lover)*

I am running 35w, HIDs in the fogs with out resorting to a relay. I believe the ballast takes care of the voltage requirements so I believe you are safe. Mine have been running fine. 
I looked up sways in the Bentley for TheBurninator, and I did not see a difference between any model, noted. 
You are on your own about the amp situation, but ^Burnman is doing a amp setup, so maybe he can answer that. I can check the Bentley tonight when I get home for work.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: avant questions. (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I am running 35w, HIDs in the fogs with out resorting to a relay. I believe the ballast takes care of the voltage requirements so I believe you are safe. Mine have been running fine. 
I looked up sways in the Bentley for TheBurninator, and I did not see a difference between any model, noted. 
You are on your own about the amp situation, but ^Burnman is doing a amp setup, so maybe he can answer that. I can check the Bentley tonight when I get home for work.


Running 35w HIDs should be no problem as the stock fog lights are 55w anyways. They should start up pretty quickly actually.
I can look up the etka stuff for sway bars, I know the stiffest factory front one is the audisport/s6/rs6 front sway bar (all the same part number)
for the rear I would have to check but I would assume an S6 rear sway bar would be a nice upgrade.
Do you have the factory bose stuff in the car?


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: avant questions. (TheBurninator)*

yes i have the factory bose symphony stuff it sounds realy good i just want a little more thump. are the s6 bars hard to find? i know neuspeed sells the S/RS front sway for like 250 but im having a hard time finding a rear one.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: avant questions. (16v lover)*

What kind of amp setup are you thinking of? Just a sub/amp setup or a full replacement for the factory amp?
If you go to a bigger amp for the mids and highs you will want mids and highs that can handle the higher output. The bose amp pretty much maxes out the stock speakers without blowing them (when people put too much bass through the mids is when they blow)
Neuspeed is charging more than the dealership for sway bars...
The front for an S/RS is only 130 from the dealership.
The rear bars are only 109
I am looking up part numbers right now...


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: avant questions. (TheBurninator)*

i just wanted to put my old amp/sub box into the car i dont want to replace the hole setup as it sounds good right now and i dont have the money right now to put the audio i want in there lol, so for now ya just my amp/sub. as for the bars if you can get part numbers that would be awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: avant questions. (16v lover)*

Start by pulling apart the passenger side of the trunk. then you can get to the amp and connector harness








You want to tap your RCA's into the rear line outputs. That means splitting a set of RCA's to use back there.
This should be what you need for sway bar stuff
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4195551


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: avant questions. (TheBurninator)*

thanks this will be a good project for this weekend, allso how do you go about takeing the stock head unit out? i need to pull it forward so i can remove a cell phone holder that the p.o. installed and for some reasion they bolted it up behind the head unit?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: avant questions. (16v lover)*

You need those flat tab keys, four of them to be exact. If you do not have a set, you will have to find a audio store that will either sell you a set or give you a hand. I have always gotten the correct keys with what ever stereo I have ever bought.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: avant questions. (16v lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v lover* »_thanks this will be a good project for this weekend, allso how do you go about takeing the stock head unit out? i need to pull it forward so i can remove a cell phone holder that the p.o. installed and for some reasion they bolted it up behind the head unit?

It was proabably made for the car. The keys can be bought at walmart.. i spent 7 bucks and bought 2 sets.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: avant questions. (TheBurninator)*

if you buy plug and play low beam hid lights there will be no need for fog lights. my hid's are so bright I dont even notice when I turn the fogs on, even when its foggy out.


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: avant questions. (Slimjimmn)*

got the subs hooked up and it still sounds like a factory setup just more boom lol as for the hids the car allready has lowbeam hids i just want to light so i figered that hid fogs would help. what would you recomend for bulb temps i was thinking 8000k's but some say they are crapy?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: avant questions. (16v lover)*

i first 12k hid headlight swap which is neon purple, i quickly changed it to a 6k kit, which is more of an oem color and has better visibility. my buddy went with a 8k and its still too blue for me. but being a for your foglights you can do really any color, yellow would probably work best though. as for a complete stereo set up i used this guys directions and it was so easy and affordable: http://public.fotki.com/martt/audi_tt/mods/radio/ (sorry don't know how to paste urls)


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: avant questions. (ironmule)*

4.5K for true white works for me. You get the most usable lumens that way and since the fogs are so low to the ground, the white works just fine in the fog too. I am mostly dealing with swirling snow or ground blizzards, and it has worked good to burn through the swirl.


----------

